# Rokinon 14mm?



## distant.star (Apr 8, 2015)

.
I just tried a Rokinon 14mm on the M. Shutter won't fire. Set to Manual and live view looks right, but nothing from shutter button. Am I missing something or won't it work?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2015)

IIRC, something in settings about releasing shutter without lens attached, default is no and fully manual lenses are ignored so it needs to be yes. 

EDIT: C.Fn-7


----------



## distant.star (Apr 8, 2015)

.
Thanks, big brain. Appreciate it!


----------



## twagn (Apr 9, 2015)

So I guess this answered your original question?


----------



## twagn (Apr 9, 2015)

What exactly was that "something" in settings?


----------



## rpt (Apr 9, 2015)

twagn said:


> What exactly was that "something" in settings?


Release shutter without lens attached.


----------



## twagn (Apr 9, 2015)

OK, got it thanks...I have the 12mm f/2 on order. Getting pumped for it's arrival. Any thoughts on the 12mm f/2?


----------



## bf (Apr 12, 2015)

twagn said:


> OK, got it thanks...I have the 12mm f/2 on order. Getting pumped for it's arrival. Any thoughts on the 12mm f/2?


I've heard good reviews on it. Dustin and Surapon had good feedback on it: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21647

It's arguably the best lens on ef-m mount for capturing stars.


----------



## twagn (Apr 12, 2015)

bf said:


> I've heard good reviews on it. Dustin and Surapon had good feedback on it: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21647
> 
> It's arguably the best lens on ef-m mount for capturing stars.



Thanks for that. The only drawback I see is it's manual everything and no metadata. Just have to write the settings down after each shot


----------



## distant.star (Apr 12, 2015)

twagn said:


> What exactly was that "something" in settings?



Sorry, twagn, I didn't see this again once the issue was resolved. As rpt said, it's a setting to enable shutter release without lens attached. Works just fine.

I'd caution that you don't want to keep that setting enabled as it may cause inadvertent problems when releasing the shutter isn't what you want happening. I enable it only when the manual lens is on the body.


----------



## rpt (Apr 13, 2015)

distant.star said:


> twagn said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly was that "something" in settings?
> ...


I can't take credit for that. I just repeated what neuro said...


----------



## bf (Apr 13, 2015)

twagn said:


> bf said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard good reviews on it. Dustin and Surapon had good feedback on it: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21647
> ...



I agree with you and I wish the chip they include to transfer med-data becomes standard in their products.

I personally went with ef-m 11-22 and Rokinon 8 mm f2.8 II lenses. 11-22 is much more practical and modern lens. 8 mm gave me the opportunity to experience a circular ultra-wide perspective on this APSC sensor and playing with distortion.


----------

